# Does Touching Guppies Burn Them?



## froggle1 (Mar 3, 2011)

I heard that touching your guppies can burn them. Is this true?
:-?


----------



## Andarial (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't think you necessarily burn them but you take their slime coat... "away" and it makes it easier for diseases to get into their system so touching is a no no


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

touching a fish is actually pretty harmless if done properly.


----------



## froggle1 (Mar 3, 2011)

That's a relief. Sometimes I let them nibble on my hands when I clean out the tank.Thanks!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

froggle1 said:


> I heard that touching your guppies can burn them. Is this true?
> :-?


Where did you get this info? lol


----------



## froggle1 (Mar 3, 2011)

I have been looking at fish websites to find which one I want to be on(this one!). On another site, a woman had a problem with her guppy. Another person said you can't help the guppy by touching it( its guts were hanging out of its rear) or you'd burn it with the temp. of your skin.


----------



## alidawn15 (Jan 31, 2011)

Wouldn't touching a fish in that condition be kind of debatable in terms of helping or hurting it? Also, would that be a time where euthenasia is obviously necessary?


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Ya know, it was probably just a bunch of red clumpy poo anyways.


----------



## ghostgirl (Oct 16, 2010)

redchigh said:


> Ya know, it was probably just a bunch of red clumpy poo anyways.


lol


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

Mikaila31 said:


> touching a fish is actually pretty harmless if done properly.


how would one do so


----------

